
OpenHAK: Open-Source Health Activity Kit - mettamage
https://www.openhak.com/
======
mettamage
I got this from the website linked at [1], but I figured this warrants its own
discussion.

Are there more open source Fitbit type of hardware?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20604566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20604566)

